# Dayton HSU12 owners - Please post your review



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

There's got to be some folks who have this sub by now and I need to hear some reviews on this thing. If it's as good as the other HSU subs, I'm betting this thing has got to be nominated for the bargain of the century at just $389!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not out yet I called today to see if they had any in stock I was going to pick 1 up locally.
They pushed the date back until September.


----------

